# Dog ate something dead



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey my sisters dog found a dead headgehog in the garden full of maggots, She started flinging it in the air and ran off wiv it holding it by the arm when my sister tryed to get it of her  Her dog as far as my sister could see ate some of it as she was running wiv it lol, it did look rather funny haha.

So what we are worried about is if she consumed any maggots, would we have something to worry about ? or would they die in her stomach ?
Should we get her to a vet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd get her to the vets as i think maggots will be able to survive


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont think there would be a problem because other animals eat them and have no problem digesting them but i would check


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i was just going to have a sarnie,,,,,,,think i will give it a miss,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Ty very much for your replys, Some made me right laugh lol.
I will mention to my sister about keeping an eye on her etc, Also i think we will give the vet a bell just incase.
The dogs such a pig its unreal 
How can anything eat something so stinky its beyond me, They seem to like things dead, The stinkier the better


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

my husky picked up a dead squirrel once and chomped on it a couple of times but soon spat it out again.... then was sick as a dog lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

nici said:


> my husky picked up a dead squirrel once and chomped on it a couple of times but soon spat it out again.... then was sick as a dog lol


ROFLMAO, ewwwww, Makes me gag it does, Specially when maggots are present, Now thats mank


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> says the gal who like to swallow oysters, cockles, etc...


HAHAHA but they are delishhhh and hav'nt got magits on em lol, But 1 fact is, They are dead and stink lol.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

the acid in the stomach should kill them if not 
what are maggots they are baby flies so face if they hatch your dog will be able to fly lol lol 

some people eat maggots and they are ok.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

carol said:


> the acid in the stomach should kill them if not
> what are maggots they are baby flies so face if they hatch your dog will be able to fly lol lol
> 
> some people eat maggots and they are ok.


ty carol lol.
With abit of luck she will fly clean off out of it 
If not ill give her redbull.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

just dont look up when she's flying pass

hope not with the splats lol lol yuck


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

carol said:


> just dont look up when she's flying pass
> 
> hope not with the splats lol lol yuck


HAHAHAHA ill remember that one for sure rofl.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

HAHAHAH!
YOU'RE MAD MOTHER!

*LOL! *


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> HAHAHAH!
> YOU'RE MAD MOTHER!
> 
> *LOL! *


LOL ur lucky to have a mad mum hehehe.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

better than grumpy miss


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee I had great fun reading this thread rofl


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

i got to stop my dogs killing hedge hoggs as they can get spiked on the nose and it looks terrible ! but it dont stop them going after them and throwing them in the air like you said yours did!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well you should its cruel


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

awe come on vix you know i am not cruel  but somtimes its hard when you wake up and find one or two dead in the back garden they come in under the fence in the middle of the night ! i got 4 bull terriers living out side who find them fascinating


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just finding them dead is not cruel you cant do anything about that but watching them toss the hedhogs about and doing nothing is its just my opinion


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

They sure like to toss a headgehog around tho these bullys, But i mentioned in anothr thread If i found ours with a live one then i would'nt think twice about rescuing the poor souls, They are so cute, As for the dead one i think maybe a fox got it first, We have loads here, Flo just decided it would be tasty to toss then try eat, Maggots was a bonus lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee, yes I remember you saying that in another thread, but garry said he watches them doing it, I just dont like the thought of that, if they are dead it is one thing if they are alive then its another


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hee hee, yes I remember you saying that in another thread, but garry said he watches them doing it, I just dont like the thought of that, if they are dead it is one thing if they are alive then its another


No i dont watch them ! i stop them as it can hurt my dog ,Dont worry vix i wouldnt stand there and just let murder take place between my dogs and hedge hoggs ! Being a true romany gypsy i realy love hedge hoggs  i think there realy yummy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope the spikes get stuck in your throat


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

its the age old myth that my people eat these things!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well I would rather a nice piece of cheese on toast


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

We rescued one last yr,he was only a baby.Looked after him for a few days before he went to a wildlife center,they need specalist care,they are also protected,so anyone found been cruel or killing them can be prosicuted.

Heres a few pics of Sonic....


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> We rescued one last yr,he was only a baby.Looked after him for a few days before he went to a wildlife center,they need specalist care,they are also protected,so anyone found been cruel or killing them can be prosicuted.
> 
> Heres a few pics of Sonic....


he looks a tasty morsel ! yummy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

GARRY !!!!!!! behave yourself,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

garryd said:


> he looks a tasty morsel ! yummy


Well he was very tiny,he only weighed 4 ounces,when we found him,just a baby,we couldn't allow him to hibernate they need to be a certain weight,because of fat reserves he wouldn't have woken up in the spring.

He will be released in spring,back into our garden


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> GARRY !!!!!!! behave yourself,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


For the record everyone i dont eat hedge hoggs ! I AM ONLY JOKING ! and i am bored colie !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Well he was very tiny,he only weighed 4 ounces,when we found him,just a baby,we couldn't allow him to hibernate they need to be a certain weight,because of fat reserves he wouldn't have woken up in the spring.
> 
> He will be released in spring,back into our garden


a happy ending for him,.....thank goodness her wasnt living in Garrys garden,,,,,he may not of been so lucky,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> For the record everyone i dont eat hedge hoggs ! I AM ONLY JOKING ! and i am bored colie !


Garry i did NOT for one minute think you ate them you idiot,,,,Why are you bored,,dont you have a car to wash or fix,,,,??? thats what men usually do,,,,,,or football to watch


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> Garry i did NOT for one minute think you ate them you idiot,,,,Why are you bored,,dont you have a car to wash or fix,,,,??? thats what men usually do,,,,,,or football to watch


Or take a long walk off the end of a pier...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> Garry i did NOT for one minute think you ate them you idiot,,,,Why are you bored,,dont you have a car to wash or fix,,,,??? thats what men usually do,,,,,,or football to watch


 nah i am going to have a sleep for a bit now !


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

a qwick joke : what the fastests thing on 4 legs??????
answer : a hedge hogg through a gypsy site !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lazy bones  and garry we know you were joking


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> a qwick joke : what the fastests thing on 4 legs??????
> answer : a hedge hogg through a gypsy site !


hee hee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Or take a long walk off the end of a pier...


...........i must member that one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

aye only can laugh at jokes like that


----------



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

Well just think yourself lucky, I had a springer that just loved to roll in anything dead or even better fox, badger, deer or even horse poo. 

Tell you made my eyes water on more than one occasion. lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sounds like 2 of my dogs the smellier and dirtier the better LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> We rescued one last yr,he was only a baby.Looked after him for a few days before he went to a wildlife center,they need specalist care,they are also protected,so anyone found been cruel or killing them can be prosicuted.
> 
> Heres a few pics of Sonic....


Good on u, I myself found one about 2 years ago over the road, He had difficulty walking on his back legs so i took him in, noone could take him on so i had him atleast a week, He was sooo sweet, in the end he ended up in the rspca and they said even tho he had difficulty with his bk legs they will and did get stronger, So he was releasted a good few weeks later


----------

